# Halloumi



## kentish maid (Feb 26, 2018)

Recently I have noticed halloumi 'fish' on restaurant menus, and now it seems a High Street restaurant chain have introduced halloumi 'chips' !!! Anyone tried them and if so what are they like?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 26, 2018)

Halloumi is the name of a Greek cheese - so I should imagine you just get whatever it is with some added halloumi - the latest one is only 'cheesy chips' which they want to make sound posher than they are!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 26, 2018)

I like halloumi - squeaky cheese - well that's the sound it makes when you eat it.  It has a slightly salty taste and rubbery texture.  I think it has protected origin status and was originally made in Cyprus with sheeps and or goats milk and a bit of mint.  Often used on barbecue kebabs because it doesn't melt and now as it holds its shape seems to be becoming more common particularly in chain restaurants as a vegetarian alternative in things like burgers and the 'fish' you mentioned.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 27, 2018)

Love Halloumi.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 27, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Love Halloumi.


Me too - grilled halloumi....mmmmmmmmmmmmm slurp!


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 27, 2018)

Think it is time to try it, thanks folks


----------



## Radders (Feb 27, 2018)

One of my favourite foods. Very calorific but worth it. 

My favourite way of eating it is roasted with Mediterranean veg. Yum! 

I call it squeaky cheese as well Matt!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 27, 2018)

I do this one quite a lot - simple but very nice, lifted it from an online recipe (serves 2):

Halve some cherry tomatoes and put on a roasting tray, crush garlic and put on the tomato halves, add salt and pepper and drizzle with olive oil and roast in the oven for 30-40 mins.  In the meantime put some olive oil in a pan, chop a (red) onion and fry it, drain a tin of chick peas and add to the pan and add some chopped mint and a squeeze of lemon juice.  If it starts to dry out add some more olive oil.  Slice the halloumi into 4 'steaks' and grill until just starting to brown.  Serve the halloumi on the chick peas with the roasted tomatoes at the side.


----------



## Radders (Feb 27, 2018)

Mmmmmm, sounds delicious!


----------



## Nikki35 (Feb 27, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I do this one quite a lot - simple but very nice, lifted it from an online recipe (serves 2):
> 
> Halve some cherry tomatoes and put on a roasting tray, crush garlic and put on the tomato halves, add salt and pepper and drizzle with olive oil and roast in the oven for 30-40 mins.  In the meantime put some olive oil in a pan, chop a (red) onion and fry it, drain a tin of chick peas and add to the pan and add some chopped mint and a squeeze of lemon juice.  If it starts to dry out add some more olive oil.  Slice the halloumi into 4 'steaks' and grill until just starting to brown.  Serve the halloumi on the chick peas with the roasted tomatoes at the side.



Now that does sound good


----------



## Dave W (Feb 27, 2018)

We eat saganki (fried) cheese in Greece, but where we stay it's made made using kefalotyri/kefalotiri cheese which is very similar to halloumi. We usually bring some back with us as it doesn't seem to be available here. We'll have to try halloumi, so thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 27, 2018)

Dave W said:


> We eat saganki (fried) cheese in Greece, but where we stay it's made made using kefalotyri/kefalotiri cheese which is very similar to halloumi. We usually bring some back with us as it doesn't seem to be available here. We'll have to try halloumi, so thanks for the suggestions.




I was only saying to my husband last night when he saw the thread heading and asked what halloumi was - that we'd eaten enough of it in Saganaki in Crete and other such places, over the years!  The only think in my book that could possibly beat it as a starter is (whatever they are called) courgette flowers in Tempura type batter, deep fried.  Oh, dribble!


----------



## Edgar (Mar 10, 2018)

Halloumi is listed in the Carbs and Cals book as an addition to a breakfast of scrambled eggs. What I do is fry some slices of halloumi in an oil free frying pan until both sides are brown, then add tow egggs and scramble them. Then keep prodding the halloumi so that it breaks up, turn offf the heat and eat the result on a bed of spinach. Delish!


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 10, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Halloumi is listed in the Carbs and Cals book as an addition to a breakfast of scrambled eggs. What I do is fry some slices of halloumi in an oil free frying pan until both sides are brown, then add tow egggs and scramble them. Then keep prodding the halloumi so that it breaks up, turn offf the heat and eat the result on a bed of spinach. Delish!


Now that does sound tempting, thank you


----------



## Katieb (Mar 10, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Halloumi is listed in the Carbs and Cals book as an addition to a breakfast of scrambled eggs. What I do is fry some slices of halloumi in an oil free frying pan until both sides are brown, then add tow egggs and scramble them. Then keep prodding the halloumi so that it breaks up, turn offf the heat and eat the result on a bed of spinach. Delish!


Going to give this a go!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 10, 2018)

Halloumi may or may not be vegetarian, but that depends on how vegetarian you are, because of the use of animal rennet to make it, certainly in Cyprus. If you eat it in Israel, an alternative rennet is used to keep it kosher.

Parmesan is interesting, because it can’t legally be called that _without_ the use of animal rennet.  That is today’s useless factlet


----------



## Beck S (Mar 12, 2018)

Halloumi is lovely.  It's not a cheese I ever expected I would like, but I always get some for summer bbqs now.


----------

